# Side Saddle



## LKWilliams (17 February 2020)

Ladies who hunt side saddle, I have a few questions as will be going side saddle next season!

I currently ride side saddle but haven't managed to get out hunting as I have not managed to find a side saddle to buy.

Did you find your horse went differently on the hunting field side saddle? 

Any good tips for someone who will be going out?

What hunts hold specific side saddle/ ladies days as would love to go visiting ?


----------



## gunnergundog (18 February 2020)

The Pytchley and Quorn both have side-saddle days.  Not brave enough to do it myself though.


----------



## spacefaer (18 February 2020)

The Meynell had a ladies day a couple of weeks ago with a discounted cap for sideways 
Cottesmore have also had a s/s day this season 
All jumps were optional 

A friend of mine shows s/s in summer and whips in over the winter, on the same horses.  I would guess they'd be more forward going in the winter! 

You can rent saddles which helps if your horse changes shape from building up muscle 

Top tip would be to get yourself fit - ride as much as you can in the saddle, including hacking and off road - do some fun rides over the summer. 
Otherwise you'll be too exhausted to enjoy yourself! 

And you know we need pictures!


----------



## Old Side-Saddle Lady (24 June 2020)

LKWilliams said:



			Ladies who hunt side saddle, I have a few questions as will be going side saddle next season!

I currently ride side saddle but haven't managed to get out hunting as I have not managed to find a side saddle to buy.

Did you find your horse went differently on the hunting field side saddle?

Any good tips for someone who will be going out?

What hunts hold specific side saddle/ ladies days as would love to go visiting ?
		
Click to expand...

My horse went in side saddle - he wasn't trained as such, he just took to it like a duck to water. It's said that, because the rider on side saddle is safer than astride, the horse has more confidence. He was IDx and came from Ireland so we supposed he'd hunted before he came to England. I didn't hunt but I rode S/S and when I bought my horse I put the side saddle on him, walked him round a bit, mounted and rode off as if he'd been doing it forever. At the time he was stabled at the farm belonging to the North East Cheshire Drag Hounds' Master and I was asked if I would lend him to a lady who had hunted astride as a girl but wanted to hunt side saddle. She ended up doing 3 seasons and said she felt safer than when she went astride. I used to follow on foot and I've never seen a horse enjoy himself as much. No messing, if he refused a fence she turned round and tried again and he almost always got over it. If he refused twice she said she knew he'd decided he couldn't do it so they went to find away round.  A refusal was very rare. Even the Master, who used to sneer at my horse, was impressed with him. I hope you enjoy your side saddle hunting. It's not my thing - one of us has to have our feet on the ground and mine aren't so his have to be!

I can't help with the Ladies' Days but I would think you could Google on your phone.


----------

